# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Corrections to "Action Comics: The 80-Year History of the First Superhero Comic"

## Comic-Reader Lad

Once again, there is an error regarding the company name of what is now known as DC Comics.  https://www.cbr.com/action-comics-80-year-history/

In the first sentence, Brian states, "In 1938, National Allied Publications had three other ongoing series, a humor comic (More Fun Comics), an adventure comic (Adventure Comics) and a crime comic (Detective Comics) and wanted to do another new adventure series."

This is factually incorrect.  

It has to be understood that even though DC itself has called Malcom Wheeler-Nicholson the founder of their company that was first called National Allied Publications, that is actually also factually inaccurate.

Nicholson founded National Allied Publications, but that company name was only used during 1935.  Other Nicholson company names such as National Allied Newspaper Syndicate, Inc., Nicholson Publishing Co., Inc., More Fun Magazine, Inc., and More Fun, Inc. were used during 1936-1937 (cover dates until early 1938).

However, ONLY More Fun Comics and Adventure Comics (and their prior names) were published by Nicholson, so even if we use the "National Allied" name as a catch-all for Nicholson's publishing ventures, Detective Comics and Action Comics cannot be included under that corporate umbrella.

By 1936, Nicholson was already having major financial troubles, which necessitated him partnering with Jack Liebowitz and Harry Donenfeld in order to publish his 3rd title, Detective Comics.

However, Detective Comics was a NEW venture.  It had a unique corporate name, Detective Comics, Inc. and also different owners as Nicholson, Donenfeld, Liebowitz, and Paul Sampliner owned Detective Comics, Inc., but only Nicholson owned National Allied or its successor companies listed above that were formed in 1935-1936.  

Detective Comics, Inc. launched in 1937 with Detective Comics #1.  This is the first official DC Comic.  After Nicholson's publishing companies went bankrupt, he was also out at Detective Comics, Inc. and DCI bought More Fun Comics and Adventure Comics at the bankruptcy auction and folded them into Detective Comics, Inc.

Anyway, if all of that is confusing, just remember it is NEVER appropriate to refer to Detective Comics or Action Comics as having been published by "National Allied Publications."  The indicias of both titles state "Detective Comics, Inc." from their very first issues.

As an addendum, it can be noted that in 1947, Detective Comics, Inc. became known as National Comics Publications, Inc. but National Comics is a different company, with different owners than 1935's National Allied and should be spoken of as such.

----------

